# Results from Rugby area



## Styx99 (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess I can post my report now! I hunted the Rugby area from 9/30 to 10/4. I saw the least amount of birds that I have ever seen there in my 10 plus years hunting this area. Most of us field hunt and had a hard time even seeing a duck use a field. I talked with a local about the duck population and he said they had a great hatch and birds were everywhere. Then added there isn't many around now and they only got an 1.5" of rain all summer. I'm just trying to give some people with flexible plans a heads up and I would try and find something else. This is really embarassing but we got outshot by some friends hunting in MN.  I can't remember that happening ever!
Erik


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I had very similiar results hunting the central ND. Much lower bird numbers than a year ago. Although temps in the 70's and blue skies didn't exactly help matters. Had a difficult time locating areas with any sizeable populations. Most potholes held only small groups of birds, many none at all. One side note though, is the crane's were out in full force in this area.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Often in drought conditions, once the young are fledged out and can fly, the ducks will leave the area for an area where there is more suitable water conditions, where ever that may be. Be it if the new area is 60 miles away or 600 miles away.

I think they transmigrated (the technical term of migrating East or West VS the traditional South and North) East as MN had one of the best openers in many years, and our drought was not as bad and we have deeper sloughs too, so water was availble. Generally when the Dakotas are dry, MN hunting is good. When the Dakotas are wet, MN is Poor.

Only other suggestion for those going up is lots of scouting and be mobile, meaning scout until you find birds. And that is tough to do as often Motels are very limited in the towns of ND, and many are already booked solid months a head of time.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I think ND birds have been conditioned to moving when they begin hearing extended gunfire. This year it started as soon as the residents started shooting, noticed a drop in numbers from youth season even. There isnt enough pressure now to move birds, I think its something they have learned. Call me crazy but ducks never used to feed at night, and hide on NWR all year either!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

What are you guys doing during that hour and a half before sunset? Yeah I dont see birds all day long but its not too hard to find flocks to follow to a field right before sunset.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I too noticed a huge dropoff in duck numbers after resident opener, and then some more after the next weekend. Couldn't even find anything close to worth hunting this past weekend for ducks.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

They are all at sand lake. :roll:

I just returned and although duck number seemed down and you had to drive around a little, they are there. Water conditions were lower than normal, who knows maybe they are all in Minnesota now. :wink:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I am heading up that way this weekend... seems you are the only report I have hear about that is not seeing birds... not saying anything about you or anything.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

They guys are not BSing you, I drove threw ND 1 and 2 weeks ago, least amount of ducks I have seen in years. I do think the drought moved many out of ND. That is not to say ND is deviod of ducks, what means is that there are less ducks than normal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're putting on over 100 miles a night sometimes looking for good duck numbers, it's been tough this year. The ducks are flying out later and later too leaving a good scouting window narrow.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's been very nice with mostly clear skies. The birds have been going over us for weeks now. Bunches of crane rode the north wind down over the weekend, they didn't stop here. They were thick about 3 weeks ago though. Now I hear the swan and some sob's. The poor ducks must be dying from thirst as they fly, dead ones laying around town and other places.

I think the oil company's trained the ducks to lead new suv's around the countryside... :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

buckseye said:


> I think the oil company's trained the ducks to lead new suv's around the countryside... :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> We're putting on over 100 miles a night sometimes looking for good duck numbers, it's been tough this year. The ducks are flying out later and later too leaving a good scouting window narrow.


Chris,You know where I hunt,the duck numbers,especially mallards,are very very low right now.Most of the guy's I hunt with are either going to bow hunt,or hunt pheasants until a migration comes through.I put over 300 miles on my truck this weekend and did not find any huntable numbers of duck feed's.
The good news is the corn is being harvested right now.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> What are you guys doing during that hour and a half before sunset? Yeah I dont see birds all day long but its not too hard to find flocks to follow to a field right before sunset.


The only flocks in the area where I was hunting just before sunset were Cranes... No ducks?


----------



## Styx99 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like the results are the same all over the state. Maybe some migration with the weather. Hope they don't do the big fly by.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hunted grouse from NE of Bis through the hills east to 281 today. Most shallow wetlands were dry and overgrown. Big water down about 3'. Spoke to a local insurance agent about half way through there, he said very few ducks compared to other years. Lady in the cafe that rents rooms said 2 groups pulled out early. Lots of crane flying though. Wheat left in the fields, about boot high with a few grains in the heads. Sure sign of drought.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Saturday night Oct. 7 and Sunday the 8th we had some big winds in south central ND. Alot of birds rode it south. As others have said the corn is starting to combined , hope it will attract some migrators.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I heard a few flocks of geese late saturday night riding the wind as I was out enjoying some brewskies in my backyard. I yelled "I am El Nino"
when they flew over.


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

well i just got back to work this moning, from a nice hunt. much fewer birds, and water however the hunt was good. put on a lot of miles. we saw lots of cranes, and geese. as for ducks mostly blue wing and the gadwall/widgeon varity. we saw more posted ground than we did ducks. but the hunt was highly succesful


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

dosch said:


> I heard a few flocks of geese late saturday night riding the wind as I was out enjoying some brewskies in my backyard. I yelled "I am El Nino"
> when they flew over.


HAHA thats awesome, I'd have done the same


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Spanish for THE NINO


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Just got back from the central part of the state. Water conditions were a little drier in our area than last year but better than we had expected. The few ducks that we found were not doing much flying. Only saw one field with birds and that was mainly geese and cranes. Had high hopes for Sunday morning with the wind but bird numbers took a tumble over night so I went for sharpies. Sounded like there were birds around three weeks ago but the numbers had dropped.


----------



## ADREF (Jul 13, 2004)

Hunted the Rugby area last week, water conditions not as bad as I anticipated. the shallow potholes are all gone but the larer potholes still held fair amouts of water. Did see birds but had to drive alot. Still had a great time even though the hunting was the toughest it's ever been. Mostly teal and Gadwalls, not many mallards. Saw alot of geese in the area as well as a ton of cranes. Met some incredibly nice people, saw some great natural sights, made life long memories with family and friends. Worth every penny.


----------

